# First iui anyone else? Cycle buddies?



## Cattycat (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi
I'm hopefully having my first iui on Tuesday after 4 years ttc and 10 bfn cycles of clomid.
Having another scan tomoro to make sure follicles are big enough
Any advice? Anyone else out there going through the same?
X


----------



## Hev0707 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Cattycat, I'm on my first ICSI but Ive done IUI if you've any questions I'd be happy to try and answer.  Get lots of rest after and get your DH to run about after you ... defo helps hehe.  If you've been for the scan then you are ok with that.  My DH came with me for the procedure, only took ten mins but it was gd for him to see what happens. Hard for them as they don't experience it like we do so this defo helped.  Also helped him to realise what i had to go through which was gd.  It's not painful but a little uncomfy (same as smear) so don't panic about that.  Don't know if that helps or not but feel free to ask anything.  This is a great forum for people coming to your rescue.

Gd luck for tomorrow 

Heather xx


----------



## Cattycat (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi hev
Thanks for replying! I was planning to go back to work afterwards did u?
What's icsi? How many iuis did u have?
X


----------



## Hev0707 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Cattycat,

I was lucky that my iui was at the end of the day (well half two and i teach till 3 ) so my husband drove my home (feet up of course haha) and i remained on the couch all weekend.

They told me at the time that it only takes ten mins to get where its going.  They let me lie in the hospital for an hour tho tipped up but i would ask yourself at the clinic tomorrow.  Everyone seems to get different advice.  If you can though and you want to i would rest afterwords.  Feels like you are helping.  I suppose it depends on your job circumstances etc.

We did 2 IUIs but they told us DH had low motility so it wasn't an option after that for us.

You must be excited tho, youll be in within the next few days if your follies are big enough tomorrow??

Hev xx


----------



## Cattycat (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks hev- think I'll hav to go back to work going in b4 too for a meeting! Will ask tomoro for advice
Xx


----------



## Hev0707 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gd luck then and take it easy.  

Meant to say ICSI is like the stage after IVF.  Eggs are removed, Sperm is transferred into the eggs via a syringe then placed back into the womb after fertilisation (anything from 2-5 days dependng on which clinic and part of the country you are in).  Brief but simple explanation.  

Looking forward to hearing how you get on 

xx


----------



## Cattycat (Aug 29, 2011)

How long is the waiting list? X


----------



## Hev0707 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey,

Howd you go today??  The waiting list depends on the area to be honest.  They messed up our referral and we were moved to the top quicker as a result but could be between 18-22 months.  When we started iui tho we went straight on to the ivf/icsi waiting list.  You should maybe ask about this?  Doesn't hurt to be on it and you can cancel it if you don't need it.

xx


----------



## jennylou (Jun 18, 2011)

Hiya,
I had my first iui last Thursday so will test thurs 22d sept!! 
I have done 3 lots of clomid but this was 1st iui. Everything seems good follicle 20mm trigger shot then iui 40 hrs later (was worried this seemed along time after but guess you have to trust the nurses), Dh swimmers good. If only all this guarenteed a pregnancy!
My Dh moans at my negativity but it so hard after 18 months of BFN & 1 chemical pregnancy! Im also avoiding my sis in law thats 11 weeks pregnant I know that sounds awful!! my way of coping with it!

Hope your waits not too bad and fingers crossed for your BFP!! Apologies for crashing your post! LOL
Goodluck.


----------



## Hev0707 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey jennylou,

Dont apologise i crashed it first as im icsi not iui this time.  Its tough sometimes being around others who are pregnant but  dont beat yourself up over it, she will understand.  Garaunteed pregnancy would be amazing huh lol, still if you have gd motility you are half way there.  Rest up and take it easy.  2ww isnt easy but thats what these forums are for.  If i can offer any advice its not to test too early,  Theres a reason its a 2ww.  

Cattycat are you ok?  

Sending positive thoughts and hugs to you both

Heather xx


----------



## pixie77 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi 

I've just had my first IUI on the 10th.  It seemed to go well and a few hours after the IUI I got my ovulation pains.  I hope all is going well for you, I'm taking cyclogest and have been having serious cramps.  Its horrid!


----------



## jennylou (Jun 18, 2011)

Thankyou hevs for your post. Hope cattycat ok.

5 long days til test day, have a couple  of symptoms but trying not to think about them! Pixie I had cramps & brown bleeding after iui, hope you feeling ok now. Goodluck. X


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

How did it go cattycat?


----------

